# George Patton Cartwright at 1 year & 10 months



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

WOW!! That coat he is wearing is amazing. He looks like he is livin' life to the fullest. Good to see you checking back in with us.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

He is so very handsome Ant. WELCOME BACK! I missed you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

General is a goodlooking guy. I love that picture of him with the ears sticking out straight and the football in his mouth. You need to come around more. Have missed you and General. hard to believe he is a big boy now. Still remember that little cutie.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ant said:


> Smart, handsome, cute, adorable, mischievious and down right spoiled rotten.


Is there any other way to have them 

He looks FANTASTIC Ant!!! 

I have one that is addicted to that football, I need to grab him another one


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

One handsome dog you have there and welcome back to the forum.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

he is absolutely gorgeous :smooch:

and yes I like that Ball too what sort is it ??


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

he's growing handsomer by the day,


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

The General has sure grown up. Great looking golden!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey,welcome back!
Yr boy is looking amazing!.Great coat!.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-he sure has grown up gorgeous! Welcome back!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

The General is all grown up. He looks great!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks great Ant!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*the General*

What a beautiful dog. His coat is incredible. What do you feed?


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

He looks terrific....... Ilove the zoomie picture where he is leaning. GREAT TO SEE YOU CHECKING IN..... MISSED YA AND STORIES OF THE GENERAL.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Look at that boy! What a stud!! :


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

He's all grown up? Where did you get that awesome ball? I think Gus would have a heart attack if we got him one of those!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Ant!!! :wavey:
GReat to see new 'Gen'ral' pics....he's looking awesome, just like always.

Merry Christmas and don't be a stranger :


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Ohhhhh Ant - - - he's as gorgeous grown up as he was as a pup. That one pic of him running at you is PRICELESS!!! Pretty darn sure the General is living the life of luxury he was born to live!!!! Thanks for checking back in and posting pics of him.

Merry Christmas to you and the General - hope to see you more.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks all nice to see friendly faces:wave:

I don't remember the name of the football but it's made from tennis ball type material and is very durable.

Foodwise Geoege has been on Canidae lamb & rice since he was a pup and I can't say enough good things about how healthy George is because of it. I give him some fruit & veggies too.

And yes, he lives like a king. Between his own leather couch and plush bed his favorite place to sleep is my queensize Sealy pillow top.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So does he ride a motorcycle and play a guitar yet! It's amazing how quickly time flies. I remember him as a precious pup.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> So does he ride a motorcycle and play a guitar yet! It's amazing how quickly time flies. I remember him as a precious pup.



If he even sees me reaching for a guitar he dashes out into the garage and hides behind the bike. I guess I need more lessons:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is one of most beautiful goldens I have ever seen. Good job and Lucky You!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He is beautiful.... I mean handsome. I hope you stay around and let us drool over him on a regular basis.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ant said:


> If he even sees me reaching for a guitar he dashes out into the garage and hides behind the bike. I guess I need more lessons:


Oh, that is too funny! We just cleared out a space in the basement so my son can practice with a few kids in a band. All I know is the drums are coming back out.:doh: The Electric Guitar was never put away. :doh: Thank Goodness I broke up the old upright piano and the trumpet was a flash in the dark! 

My two will be hiding somewhere, too!


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Such a handsome boy. Gorgeous!

Our two love the football too. We also have a dumbell of the same material. I believe we picked it up from Country Max and I've seen at PetSmart too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Your George is a beautiful golden, George Patton Cartwright is quite a hefty&inspiring name for a young lad.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad to hear from you! The General has certainly continued in his handsome ways since we saw him last.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

We used to get those types of toys for Carmella all the time (mostly because she would pierce one with her teeth about every week, but she just adored the toys.) They're Airdog toys, and they squeak like heck.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow, Ant, he looks gorgeous!!! It's good to see you back again...I hope that you stick around!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh my.....what a handsome boy!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

He is beautiful - um - handsome, Ant. I was thinking of you and the General just the other day, wondering how your pup was doing.


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Very very handsome :smooch:


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey, Ant! Great to see you. I've missed you. I just popped in here recently myself. I guess it's in the air. George is looking great! Give him a smooch from me (and a big piece of your next steak).


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to see you and the general are back. What a handsome boy he has become (the general that is).


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I've missed seeing you guys. The General has turned into a beautiful boy.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

He is such a handsome boy, love his coat.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Ant, can't believe how beautiful the general is.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Those are great pictures Ant. Welcome back!


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks all:wave:

Please take no offense if I can't respond to everyone individually, right now I don't have a lot of internet time

Yes George is a handsome young man even if I do say so myself


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

There's something about the holidays that makes people want to go back home. Hope it's as nice as you wish it to be. Glad to have you back, this is your GR home.

He's turned out beautifully. I love them in the prime of their youth. Very handsome. Thanks for sharing the pictures. I love the one running, paws dug in ready for a hard left to get the ball.


----------

